# Myrtle beach locals, need a fishing report please



## Fishing_Hawk (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm coming down june 16. I'd like to fish the early hours. What time would u say is the best time to hit the surf, what baits are hitting? Probley do some night time fishing to using squid, and no i will not be shark fishing, *tries to look innocent*


----------



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

*hey!!!!!!!!*

where are you staying at? we been catching blues,whiteing,pompanos,and flounder in the surf useing fresh cut mullet and fresh shrimp.


----------



## Fishing_Hawk (Mar 19, 2008)

i'll be at the landmark resort


----------



## jpr9954 (Jun 12, 2006)

Pardon me for butting in, but I'll be down in MB starting Sat. June 7th for the week. We'll be in Long Bay Estates which is between MB State Park and Surfside Beach. Any reports on the fishing in that area?

Thanks

john


----------



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

*try this*

this is the link we use here in sc........http://www.dnr.sc.gov/news/saltpiers.html


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

fish4kings link is really telling it all...if your fishing the surf you can fish from long bay up to the mbsp pier....I see I missed some good fishing by the report...good luck:fishing:


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

hey guys, if your interested in a charter, give me a call, 843.492.6683, allboutfishin.com,
I can do one for $65 per person 4 person minimum...get ya offshore with out breaking the bank, licenses, bait and gear included...

Capt.Pete Walker
Surfside Beach SC 29575
843.492.6683
All Bout Fishin
Sport Fishing Charters
AllBoutFishin.com


----------



## TJSingleton (May 21, 2008)

Went out with Capt Pete last Friday and had a wonderful time! We caught spanish, blue, weakfish, sea bass and some 4 ft sharks. Pete took real good care of us and I am sure you'd have a great time!

Here are a couple pictures from our trip of us all catching small sharks. We were having to much fun to take a bunch, but had to show these to the wives. I now wish I would have taken more pictures .


----------



## Fishing_Hawk (Mar 19, 2008)

great link! Thanks alot! we need that link like as a headline on top of the board.


----------



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

*report!!!!*

if you highlight the link you can send it to your favorites... it is updated every monday!!!!!


----------



## BigE (Jun 4, 2008)

jpr9954 said:


> Pardon me for butting in, but I'll be down in MB starting Sat. June 7th for the week. We'll be in Long Bay Estates which is between MB State Park and Surfside Beach. Any reports on the fishing in that area?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> john


John,

Id appreciate knowing how the trip was as I will be in LBEstates in the first of July for the holiday.

E


----------



## BigE (Jun 4, 2008)

I also found a nice (seemingly new) forum for the local MB/GS area.

SCFishingReport.com


----------



## gsxraddict (Jun 2, 2008)

Night time fishing with squid is producing very big sting rays, one right after the other. 

Thats all I caught, rays every 5 min.


----------

